# Libido....will it ever come back?



## alphatyp (Aug 9, 2013)

I was just curious....anyone's libido ever come back after treatment? And how long did it take?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would think once your thyroid levels are stabilized and you start feeling more like you old self it should resolve.

For me - both my boys had to move away to college for it to come back completely - LOL


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, agreed.

I was lucky enough to have surgery and my husband swears the surgeon is a genius.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Something else to ponder: if your thyroid is pretty much "dialed in" at this point, maybe look to other potential causes or influences. For example, there are quite a few other important things that sometimes get overlooked; Testosterone, estrogen, SHBG, 24-hour Cortisol, etc. They all play a role and without these other hormones and levels being optimized, they can impact your libido, too.


----------

